# Front Row Enabler



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone try this one yet.

Front Row Enabler


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Nice! I'll download it and try it as soon as I get back home from work.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, Have it installed on my PB 12" 867 and it works quite well. A little sluggish at times but pretty cool. I haven't hooked my machine up to the TV yet to see how that works but I will. Also want to try Sailing Clicker for my phone. That could make for a rudimentary Media Centre.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Anyone else having a problem with Movie Trailers? I know it takes time but its been about 10Min and I have a fast connection. It seems frozen. My friends true 3rd Gen iMac G5 on a slow DSL connection only took 3-5 minutes to download the artwork, etc.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Having no problems with movie trailers, in fact all seems to be working very well, even dvd playback! hmmmm think its time for a media mac for home


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow this version seem to work much better and faster on my iBook.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I let it go this time and it eventually just quit and kicked me back into the desktop


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Movie trailers working very well here.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

not working well on my tibook. The main screen icons don't show up unless I switch the resolution to 1024x768. All the text "Movies" "DVD", etc is backwards an upside down. after I use it my system slows down as Frontrow is using almost 10% of the CPU continuously. 

Probably wont use it, so is there a way to uninstall? They've hidden this app pretty good as there is only one result (pref file) when searching "frontrow".


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

This is the best, it fix everything that didn't worked in the previous hacked version of FrontRow, but I think you're post is going to be closed and deleted as it doesn't respect the rules.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

DBerG said:


> This is the best, it fix everything that didn't worked in the previous hacked version of FrontRow, but I think you're post is going to be closed and deleted as it doesn't respect the rules.


Don't think so DBerg. Everything required is available for download at MacUpdate and VersionTracker. Including FrontRow. So there is no license infringment here or Apple would require them to take it down.

You can't steal freely distibuted software. If Apple has an issue, you can bet they'll shut the legitimate sources down in a hurry.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's all working well here for a few days already. I love watching movie trailers with this interface...


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I've installed everything as the link suggests, but nothing seems to have installed. There is no Front Row option under Keyboard Shortcuts. Anyone have any advice? It's a 12" iBook G4

Cheers


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

DrewNL said:


> I've installed everything as the link suggests, but nothing seems to have installed. There is no Front Row option under Keyboard Shortcuts. Anyone have any advice? It's a 12" iBook G4
> 
> Cheers


Press Command + Escape. It does not show up under my keyboard prefs either. But the program is there.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Press Command + Escape. It does not show up under my keyboard prefs either. But the program is there.



Using Command+Escape puts my iBook to sleep for some reason


Edit: found the reason it was going to sleep, fixed that. Still nothing when using Command+Escape though. I guess you can tell that I've been a mac user for under a year!


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I too am having problems *Mac n00b!*

I'm not sure if I followed the instructinos right, so I'll quickly post what I did:
Downloaded both Pacifist and Front Row 1.0.1
Installed Pacifist
Dragged Front Row .pkg to Pacifist
Pressed install
Rebooted.

Did I miss anything? Theres no Front Row under the keyboard short cuts and I can find no trace of the install on my compy. I press cmd-esc and nothing happens.

Any ideas?


Edit: Oooohhhhhh


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok i installed this and it doesn't work. i follow the instructions perfectly and nothing. What i would like to know now is how to get rid of it?


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

It seems some people are having difficulty with this while others are not. In the interest of finding a solution I'm curious to know if those who've been successful had previously installed the cracked version of Front Row or not. 

I would like to know if it's necessary to have a version of Front Row on your computer beforehand (cracked or otherwise) or if it's just necesary to install this Front Row 1.01 which I thought was just an update?


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

wow i'm totally loving this...
installed it on my g4 imac and it works flawlessly with my keyspan remote
http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/remote/
it was only $20 and totally worth it...for all you pre-g5 imac owners i totally suggest it!
frontrow does lag a little, but that was expected...
this might get me a few more years out of my imac


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

Hypno said:


> Ok i installed this and it doesn't work. i follow the instructions perfectly and nothing. What i would like to know now is how to get rid of it?


installation guide: howto 

someone got a similar problem and solve it by downloading from another site here: mcmacsite 

There is a long discussion on this app here, you might find your anwser there by reading through it,  dicussion of frontRowEnabler

good luck


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Banny said:


> I too am having problems *Mac n00b!*
> 
> I'm not sure if I followed the instructinos right, so I'll quickly post what I did:
> Downloaded both Pacifist and Front Row 1.0.1
> ...


Sounds like from this description you did not run the small FrontRow enabler program.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Links to any pirated material will be deleted, but discussion about FrontRow is perfectly acceptable. The link in question here I wouldn't describe as a crack - I have not tried it however - and you can get the FrontRow update easily from Apple.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

This thing is awesome. Maybe I will tire of it tomorrow, since I don't have a remote but right now I am diggin' it!!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Don't think so DBerg. Everything required is available for download at MacUpdate and VersionTracker. Including FrontRow. So there is no license infringment here or Apple would require them to take it down.
> 
> You can't steal freely distibuted software. If Apple has an issue, you can bet they'll shut the legitimate sources down in a hurry.


Yeah, I didn't thought of that. Great!


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

Ok So i've done everything in the instructions 2x and it still doesn't work. I can't seem to find anywhere under keyboard shortcuts that says anything abotut front row. i'm on a PB g4. wondering i what does it look like when u use the small front row installer.app. all i get is click install>prompt for password>prompt for restart. anything imbetween??


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No go on my PowerBook. I have run through the installers twice and no luck. I do get keyboard shortcut items and have tried changing the command but it still won't do it.

Eventually I suppose.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Works perfectly on my 12in Powerbook 867mhz.
Time to try it on the iMac G4 and iMac g5.
Way Cool!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The Movie Trailers often reports back as being unavailable. 

Some of my iTunes music videos, which came as part of iTMS albums, are not showing up in the Music Videos section, but in the Movies section with our home movies. 

The iTunes section seems to be only playing one song at a time??

Any suggestions as to a remote? Don't have a bluetooth cellphone. I know you can get IR dongles for IR remote mice. Perhaps that is the route to go.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

You guys are using Tiger right? Doesn't work under earlier versions.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes I'm using Tiger. I had the previous hack version running before but the most recent software update killed it.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

And everything is working out for me. (I haven't tested DVD player though)
And clicking through my videos is a little slow, but it works.

Cheers.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

DVD playback, iTunes playback, and photo playback is fine.

Movies (MPEG, DIVX, MOV) seem to flake out during playback. As soon as that is fixed in a later release, my Mac Mini may be going for a bit of a trip in to the living room.


----------



## CompGuy (Sep 19, 2004)

All components are working well for me on 1st Gen iMac G5. I have even connected my Blackberry via Bluetooth to try to control Front Row but have not found any provision to do so. If anyone has been able to control Front Row via Blackberry on Bluetooth I could use your advice.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

i jsut installed this on my iMac G5 (a year behind, i know) And it asked me to restart so i did but now I just have a blue screen, it won't even go to the log in!!! Any ideas??? How do i fix this???


----------



## Phoboga (Sep 4, 2002)

Has anyone got this to work with a dual G4 and ATI 8500 graphics card. The card is not officially supported.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

kevs, you may be SOL.

Connect it to your iBook under target disk mode with a firewire cable, save all your necessary stuff, and reformat it, do a clean install of the OS. This is the risk you get of installing unofficial hacks unfortunately.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

yup! i had to reinstall from the install dvd's. thankfully all my files and programs were not affected (i had a backup anyway...) 

i think i'll stay away from front row untill it is supported on every mac with 10.5


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi guys,

Would love to get Front Row going on my Mac Pro but this put the brakes on that:

*Do not use Enabler with Intel based Macs, such as the MacBook or Mac Pro. Using Enabler with with an Intel Mac will damage your Mac OS X system files.*:yikes: 

So for those of you with new Intel Gear, be warned!

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I can't see this being a problem, as every Intel-powered Mac comes with a remote and Front Row... don't they?


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> I can't see this being a problem, as every Intel-powered Mac comes with a remote and Front Row... don't they?


Let's see... Wikipedia says that the Apple Remote was first introduced on January 10, 2006, with the MacBook Pro. It also says that on the same day, Apple released its first Intel-powered computers, the 15" MacBook Pro and the iMac Core Duo.

While I haven't checked all computers released since (I'll do that in a moment), it certainly appear that running this on an Intel Mac would serve no purpose except to break your system.

Perhaps they should prevent the program from running on the Intel Macs if that's the case...

EDIT: That's right. The only ones were the Power Macintosh 6100, the Macintosh Performa 640CD and 6100 Series, but I don't consider them to be possible problems. 

EDIT: Wait. I forgot about the Mac Pro.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Exactly. There's no need to run Front Row Enabler on a Macintel.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Exactly. There's no need to run Front Row Enabler on a Macintel.


Other than the aforementioned Mac Pro, which has neither an IR receiver or remote, or Front Row installed.


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Other than the aforementioned Mac Pro, which has neither an IR receiver or remote, or Front Row installed.


Isn't it installed, just disabled? And this software _enables_ it?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeremy Banks said:


> Isn't it installed, just disabled? And this software _enables_ it?


No. John's correct. I just checked Apple's site. There's no sign of Front Row listed on the Mac Pro's specs.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Jeremy Banks said:


> Isn't it installed, just disabled? And this software _enables_ it?


If Front Row was pre-installed on machines with Tiger, why would you have to download Front Row from Apple (in the updater form)?


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> No. John's correct. I just checked Apple's site. There's no sign of Front Row listed on the Mac Pro's specs.


I know, but I think I read that it's actuall installed (part of the OS for the Intel Macs, maybe?), but that Apple has disabled it, presumably because it might seem dumb to have it on a computer without a remote.

Wait. That's entirely not what I meant. I meant that I thought it was included on the Pro, not on the non-Intel macs. Which this doesn't work on. Blah

OK, sorry, I think I'm confusing myself. Ignore me.

*Wanders away, talking to self*


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeremy Banks said:


> *Wanders away, talking to self*


*Nervously observes the new guy as he wanders away*


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> i jsut installed this on my iMac G5 (a year behind, i know) And it asked me to restart so i did but now I just have a blue screen, it won't even go to the log in!!! Any ideas??? How do i fix this???


Same thing happened to me. All updates done on my 12" powerbook 1.5 ghz and now I am stuck in blue screens!!! What would cause this and how can it be avoided (as opposed to some schmuck saying that's what you get for using software that isn't Mac)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Bummer. The way to avoid it is to use an external FW drive and perform a complete backup before applying an unsupported hack 

Confirm with another ehMac member, but you could try a clean install of OS X. Your user accounts etc. would be safe.

You guys better see if there's a forum for this hack (I'm sure there is) and also read the ReadMe file.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Luckily all backed up I think, just a pain to have to go and re install everything. I guess my question is why would it seem to run no prob on some computers and not so wellon others... and if it just toasted my puter couldn't that be classified as a ...:-( VIRUS?!?!?!?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

seetobylive said:


> and if it just toasted my puter couldn't that be classified as a ...:-( VIRUS?!?!?!?



Not at all! It's an unsupported hack. Period.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There is a file that needs to be restored to fix the "blue screen of death" that has sometimes happened to computers installed (with 10.4.8).

/System/Library/LoginPlugins/BezelServices.loginPlugin

I'm fairly sure this can be taken from any OS X 10.4.8 installation (I used a 10.4.8 Server install to restore mine). To get Front Row Enabler working on 10.4.8 (if you got the BSOD), try this:
http://andrewescobar.com/frontrow#comment-9567


----------

